# Can athletic scholarship money be used for graduate school?



## outside! (Mar 18, 2021)

With the extended NCAA eligibility due to the pandemic, many players may decide to play another year. Is it possible to use athletic scholarship money for graduate school?


----------



## warrior49 (Mar 18, 2021)

outside! said:


> With the extended NCAA eligibility due to the pandemic, many players may decide to play another year. Is it possible to use athletic scholarship money for graduate school?


My daughter was told yes, that if you are playing, it's covered. She's staying a fifth year due to Covid, and taking two classes in the Fall towards her masters.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes, if they are playing still.


----------



## Zoro (Apr 9, 2021)

I believe it is promised year to year by the coach.  So the school is not obligated.  But if eligible to still compete, and the coach is offering money  - yes.  There are often grads on teams.  The issue is eligibility.  

That response is assuming a non shutdown year.


----------

